# Architectural Millwork



## mutodo23

Can anyone tell me how to say 'Architectural Millwork' in spanish?


----------



## Dlyons

mutodo23 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to say 'Architectural Millwork' in spanish?



Ebanistería arquitectónica 

http://bcforestproducts.com/Common/generator.asp?XML=WS-SW-DF-XML.asp&Language=Spanish


----------



## jalibusa

Creo que ebanistería no es la mejor opción:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=557922&highlight=millwork


----------



## Dlyons

jalibusa said:


> Creo que ebanistería no es la mejor opción:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=557922&highlight=millwork



Me parece que la verdadera ebanistería no es la misma que  "Ebanistería arquitectónica " - la secunda es algo como p.ej.
http://www.remodelguide.com/reports/guides/archdetail.html


----------



## jalibusa

Quite true; *"ebanistería"* comes from *"ebony (ébano)",* arguably the finest of woods, demanding the finest craftsmanship. In my neck of the woods I would use *"carpintería de terminación";* any mention of *"ebanistería"* would sound truly pretentious.


----------



## saralovatti

HI!!

Could you help me translate (portuguese or spanish): "architectural millwork" and "laminate casework"???

Thanks!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Architectural millwork = molduras (etc.) arquitectónicasque tienen un perfil decorativo.
Laminate casework = muebles con laminado. (Casework es típicamente algo como armarios, bibliotecas.)


----------



## saralovatti

HOwever , can I use casework for a furniture like a table ??

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Al parecer, casework = cabinet work se refiere solamente a muebles que incluyen un volumen interior (cerrado o no), como armarios, bibliotecas, etc., y no se aplica a mesas, etc. (Casework, así como chairs = sillas, beds = camas etc., es una subdivisión de furniture = muebles.)


----------



## saralovatti

Muchas gracias!!

Me ayudaste mucho!!!!!

Sara


----------

